# E.c. Stearns Yellow Fellow Original Paint



## Bikermaniac (Apr 7, 2016)

For the TOC bike lovers in The Cabe, check this bike out.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/ANTIQUE-E-C...546040?hash=item236624d838:g:Zw8AAOSwS7hW~r~e


----------



## bricycle (Apr 8, 2016)

wouldn't that be a yellow Lady?


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 8, 2016)

Cool!


----------



## wspeid (Apr 8, 2016)

Wish I'd seen this post earlier.  That's a beauty.


----------

